# [solved] gentoo-sources vanilla-sources 3.2.X xen domU ...

## qubix

Hi!

The situation: I have an old gentoo installation, that is doing its job since 2004 - mail, web, mysql, ssh, mrtg, squid and various other stuff for a 40-60 users' company. I have managed to keep it updated ever since and working. It lives now on its third hardware and I'm about to move it to a fourth box. Since most of the servers still are doing the same they did in 2004, and the processors and HDDs are much more capable, i've started virtualizing them with xen. I use debian for dom0's (sorry, less work to update, more stability), and various systems as domU's (debian, ubuntu, windows). Now its time for this 2004 installation.

The problem: I'm trying to get a gentoo kernel working under XEN. I've tried xen-sources, and latest of those refuse to work past 700MB of ram (i've seen similar reports on the net). I've read that xen should be integrated in 3.X kernels, so I've tried latests vanilla-sources, gentoo-sources and XEN does not show up in Processor... -> Paravirtualized guest support. 

Am I doing something wrong, or do I need something more for the xen to appear in my system? Or I got dumber from using other linuxes?  :Very Happy: 

[edit, solved]

stupid me, had to enable 64GB memory support and PAE, so that Xen DomU support would popup in menuconfig.

----------

## papahuhn

If you have Windows as one of the Xen guests, then you have HVM support enabled, and your Gentoo guest does not need to be Xen aware. However, you found your solution, so never mind.  :Smile: 

----------

## qubix

Hi! thanks for the comment. 

I do use hvm for the windows VM, but isn't paravirtualization more efficient?

----------

